# Small Lump on Puppy's Tummy



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

I was rubbing Pilots tummy when I noticed a pea sized lump on his belly right under the skin. it doesn't seem to bother him when i grab it but does anyone know what it might be? He has a vet appointment on Friday but I'm a hypochondriac and I'll be going NUTS wondering what it is before then. Here is a photo. 9_9 Thanks. =)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The pic didn't show. Where on his belly is it located?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It's not a nipple, is it? Flora had an inverted nipple that had me all worried and I was a bit sheepish when the vet told me that's all it was.

Or maybe it's a mosquito bite?


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Do males his bumps around their nipple normally? It is hard and perfectly round and I can lift it up from his skin.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> The pic didn't show. Where on his belly is it located?


Right by his penis right next to one of his nipples.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, okay, I can see it in the picture now. Isn't it most likely it's a bug bite? I'd monitor it over the next few days to keep track of its size and if it isn't gone by the vet visit, certainly mention it then!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

From here it looks like a bug bite, but its so hard to tell from the picture!


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

i dunno I was just wondering since it's like a perfect little ball I can lift up from his skin if that makes any sense.

I know I know, I'm SUCH a paranoid mommy. XD


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Candyjanney said:


> i dunno I was just wondering since it's like a perfect little ball I can lift up from his skin if that makes any sense.
> 
> I know I know, I'm SUCH a paranoid mommy. XD


Well, a bug bite generally produces inflammation of the epidermal layer, so it would make sense that you could lift it up off of his muscle tissue.

And no worries, we're all paranoid with our puppies - and for me, that paranoia has extended well past Flora's puppyhood!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I totally understand - I worry about every little thing!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Keep an eye on it. If it starts to grow larger contact your vet. There is a possibility it might be the beginnings of a case of puppy strangles.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Keep an eye on it. If it starts to grow larger contact your vet. There is a possibility it might be the beginnings of a case of puppy strangles.


It can show up in the groin area? I did not know that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pilot*

You've done everything right-you've made a vet appt. 

Just keep an eye on him I am sure he will be fine!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> It can show up in the groin area? I did not know that.


While it's most common to the neck and face area it can affect lymph nodes anywhere.


----------



## beccahoo (Jun 27, 2014)

*Round hard lump on abdomen*

Hi everyone,

I'm dissapointed that we didn't receive an update from the original poster about the outcome of her pup. My 9.5 week year old goldie has the EXACT same problem and I've just come home from the vet. I would like to make my contribution by providing the information below.

Checklist
- 9.5 weeks
- lump on abdomen
- lump does not seem to hurt although pup licks it occasionally
- lump does not seem to have a scratch or mark
- lump is unusually ROUND and HARD
- lump can be lifted from the muscles and seems attached to the epidermis layer

What the Doctor has said and prescribed: 
- vet injected needle into lump to take specimen
- vet says there was inflammatory cells see below:
neutrophils (from acute sudden inflammation)
eosinophils (from allergic reactions)
bacteria
- vet said that it could be from a bite wound, foreign body like a splinter, an insect bite, or an infection
-vet said that it's unlikely a tumour
-vet has given 1 week of antibiotics NOROCLAV to take half in morning and half at night
-vet says that the roundness of lump is unusual so if the antibiotics does not help it subside over the week then the lump can be removed if it's not healing via surgery.


I have an appointment for next Saturday 5/06/14 and will update everyone again. 

Please only use this information as general knowledge and that it cannot be substituted for an inspection from your puppy's vet. 
All the best to my puppy and to anyone else out there having the same problem!!


----------



## beccahoo (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Here is the update as promised.

The lump has completely dissipated and left no trace of it having ever been there.

On day two of having Novoclav antibiotics, the lump was already reducing in size and by the end of the week the lump was gone. Nipple was a little red but has now subsided.

On re-checkup, vet still cannot specify what originally caused the unusually round lump but ensured that the lump would not reappear.


He's a happy tail wagger and now we just need to solve the problem of why his ears are always dirty =.= lol hes on his second week of ear drops. 

Wishing the best to everybody's new goldie pups! 


xo,
Bossly and Becca


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My pup had a small lump on his belly. It's gone but another one popped up on the other side. I think it's a bug bite. I will keep an eye on it. Not really worried about it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

beccahoo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the update as promised.
> 
> ...



I'm glad it resolved!


----------



## Pamelaferguson (Sep 28, 2016)

Candyjanney said:


> i dunno I was just wondering since it's like a perfect little ball I can lift up from his skin if that makes any sense.
> 
> I know I know, I'm SUCH a paranoid mommy. XD


I've just found exactly the same thing on my golden retriever 9 week old pup Wat did your vet say


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pamelaferguson said:


> I've just found exactly the same thing on my golden retriever 9 week old pup Wat did your vet say


Welcome to the forum, have you had your Vet look at the bump on your pup's belly? If not I would have it checked to be sure. 

Below is the update from the OP-



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beccahoo *
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sometimes puppies can be born with a hernia also. Something to ask about.


----------



## duncanc2010 (Jul 29, 2020)

My pup has the same thing, he's only 8 weeks and we just picked him up on Saturday and took him to the vet on Monday. I can't remember if it was there on Monday, but it was more prominent yesterday and still there today. Seems large to be a bug bite, but otherwise fits the description


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

duncanc2010 said:


> My pup has the same thing, he's only 8 weeks and we just picked him up on Saturday and took him to the vet on Monday. I can't remember if it was there on Monday, but it was more prominent yesterday and still there today. Seems large to be a bug bite, but otherwise fits the description
> View attachment 875356
> View attachment 875355
> View attachment 875358


Hi there, this thread is from 4 years ago, so I'm not sure if the original posters will reply. You could start your own thread if you like!


----------



## Cjaypetter (Aug 19, 2020)

I’ve got the same thing on my 5 month old Goldendoodle. Just noticed it tonight. Any update on yours?


----------



## Issyd (Sep 6, 2020)

Any update on your puppies and what the vet said it was? I have a golden retriever puppy (19 weeks) with the same issue!!


----------

